# Michigan browns before Montana w/pix



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Guten Tag

Well I start my drive to Montana tomorrow morning (7/16). Stopping in Fort Smith first to fish the Bighorn, then off to Livingston to fish the Yellowstone, then wrap it up in Kelly Galloup's place on the Madison, before driving to Washington to see a couple concerts at the Gorge in George, WA. Stopped into the home town for a few days to visit the family, and got the chance to do some streaming before my trip out West. My first brown on the newly replaced rod (broke the last one) was the beautiful 18" male below, taken on an articulated streamer! Gorgeous fish. Got a chance to fish the little creek I grew up on also. My dad lives on the St. Joe river, so today we did some smallmouth fishing on his boat. Lost a huge smallie on the Joe, throwing streamers into the logjams- 4-5lbs at least. Gotta keep working on those strip hooksets. Cost me a beautiful fish today. I'm going to get schooled out in MT if I don't learn quickly. All in all a great few days in the hometown with my family, fishing the 'home' waters.

See ya in August,

Hully


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice job on the fish....

Keep throwing up the reports out there if ya can. I'm just about to the point in life where i can finally start to make some of those trips and not break the bank in the process. Next couple years should bring some interesting fishing adventures........ So for now, i'll be living the dream through your upcoming reports, so keep them coming

As always, thanks for sharing


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

and by the way, is that the boogie man i see in those pictures. The black version has been working well for me with the bass and pike around home, can't wait to try them out on some trout


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Yep that's Kelly Galloups Boogeyman on white
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Hey Hully, when you going to be at the Gorge? And who are you seeing? If you're looking for a place to camp close, I recommend West Medical Lake. It's about a 45 minute drive and holds decent size trout. I've caught many Browns over 20", whith several rainbows going 3 lbs. They release the Brown brute stock there after they're done with them at the hatchery.

Have a safe trip!

Marc


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Marc

Thanks for the info. I'm staying at Pothole state park on Aug 3, then camping on site at the Gorge 4-7. I'm seeing the band Phish. The Bighorn has lived up to its reputation. Throwing streamers yesterday, I moved some absolute monsters! Biggest landed was a 22" bow, but the browns I saw were 25" plus! Leaving to go to Livingston, MT now. 

Hully
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Hully - I love your reports, but they darn sure make me jealous!! In my next life I will either be a teacher or find a way to retire by 30 so I can fish as often as you do! 

Have fun out there!
Don


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

sweet, keep them reports coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Just got settled on the banks of the Yellowstone river in Livingston, MT. Fished the Bighorn river the last 4 days. All I can say is amazing! I moved browns 25"+!!! Kicked ads on with big streamers on the 8 wt and #11 rapalas on the spinning rod. Camera took a bath as I was landing a beautiful 22" brownie. Hope the memory card still works. Can't wait to post some pix. Tomorrow I'm taking a float with Doug McKnight on some private water or the lower Madison! Can't wait, hope my shoulder is up for round 2 with the 8 wt!!! Ha ha

Hully
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I saw Phish in '99 at Big Cypress. Great show. Have fun.


----------

